# Question about 3300kv vs 3800kv for RC10T4.3



## superticky (Sep 12, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I have a (maybe) simple question: a few months ago I bought a Team Associated 1/10 2WD RC10T4.3 stadium truck and still enjoying it a lot!
Only modification I had to do was to change the pinion from 18T to 23T to get a speed bump from 23mph to 28 mph with 2S. (I have some previous posts here about it)

A friend is offering me for free a spare but brand new Castle creations 1410 sensorless 3800kv motor (just motor, no ESC) since I have a 1/10 scale 2wd light car which matches the sweet spot of this motor. 

Question is: can I and should I try this motor on my T4.3 using the same ESC? In case yes what would be the benefits? Should I change gearing?

Current motor is: Reedy 540-SL4 Sensorless Brushless Motor 3300kv

I’m not sure the impact a 3800 would have over a 3300 in my car, esc and gearing.

Current ESC is supposed to handle the castle 3800kv since the specs are:
Reedy SC600-BL Sensorless Brushless ESC. Motor Limit with 2S LiPo 3900kV

My current gearing with the 3300kv is 23T 87 and I get max 28mph. Motor still warm, not hot except when there is thick dirt or short grass. Hot but still touchable with hands.
Is it worth the trouble?

Thank you guys!


----------

